# Cigarfest 06



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

The Tickets for Cigarfest went on sale today http://www.cigarfest.org/. It looks like it's gonna be a blast and tickets are limited to only 1500 . The event takes place in the Pocono Mountains http://www.splitrockresort.com/ on Saturday May 6th. I've already purchased my ticket's and booked my room at the Resort. Hope to see a lot of you CS member's there!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Post here when you buy your ticket's so we can get a head count on who's going. If you are thinking about going, I wouldn't wait to long to buy a ticket since there are only 1500 available (1498 now that I bought 2  )


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

I bought my ticket today - but have to call back tomorrow to see if there are any rooms available in the reserved block - the resort is showing completely booked - maybe because of the hold on the rooms for the cigarfest. We'll see tomorrow.
:w


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

joed said:


> I bought my ticket today - but have to call back tomorrow to see if there are any rooms available in the reserved block - the resort is showing completely booked - maybe because of the hold on the rooms for the cigarfest. We'll see tomorrow.
> :w


You have to call them to book a room at the Cigarfest Rate Joe. Usually there is a 2 night min on weekends but they will make an exception for us Cigarfesters. The number is: 800-255-7625 . Mention cigarfest for the group discount.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, My girlfriend is the maid of honor in her best friends wedding that weekend. That bites!!!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm thinking about going. Have to convince the wife that its worth the $75 dollars plus hotel though.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

OK - I'm all set - Ticket - room - permissions - all good.

I reserved a suite for Friday and Saturday - So, if anyone is interested - Party in my suite Friday night - Golf on Saturday morning if anyone is interested. they have a 27 hole golf course at the resort that we should be able to play - I can call after easter to make a tee time. :r


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Arr, shot off an email to Cigars International about the age limit. They said 21, so you'll have to count me out. Maybe I'll just camp out outside and try to jump Rocky Patel when he leaves. He can't stay in there forever.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Man! Would love to go!
Am looking into it right now. Sounds like it would be a blast. No restrictions or other commitments here.

You know, I bet it would be fun to have a whole CS delegation there . . . man, we'd tear up the place (figuratively speaking of course).


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Man! Would love to go!
> Am looking into it right now. Sounds like it would be a blast. No restrictions or other commitments here.
> 
> You know, I bet it would be fun to have a w*hole* CS delegation there . . . man, we'd tear up the place (figuratively speaking of course).


This Ahhh hole is planning on being there.


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

OK I'm all set tickets for the wife and myself and a suite booked.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> This Ahhh hole is planning on being there.


. . . And looking forward to meeting some of the biggest spenders from CS there as well!!


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

Have got my room for weekend and tix for Sat.Looking forwarding to herfing w/ all you BOTLS...Any MASSHOLES going? There are a few from other board I 'm on. Maybe a Mass Herf sometime Fri. night or Sat. email hunter1127 at yahoo dot com if you would like to arrange something. Bruce


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

hunter1127 said:


> Maybe a Mass Herf sometime Fri. night or Sat. Bruce


What, no NYer's allowed? Good to see your attending. I'm actually pretty suprised that their isn't more interest in this here at CS.I know May 6 seem's like a long way's away but I doubt those tickets are gonna be available much longer. Something tells me that this event is gonna be one hell of a time! I mean their having this thing at a resort, Beer and Booze is included and their having a pig roast to boot! Plus you get a Humidor full of Cigars at the door!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

hunter1127 said:


> Have got my room for weekend and tix for Sat.Looking forwarding to herfing w/ all you BOTLS...Any MASSHOLES going? There are a few from other board I 'm on. Maybe a Mass Herf sometime Fri. night or Sat. email hunter1127 at yahoo dot com if you would like to arrange something. Bruce


I'm in for friday night.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

427 miles ...that ain't bad .....

hmmmm


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

joed said:


> I'm in for friday night.


Damn I can't go till Saturday.:c


----------



## BrewMeister (Jan 12, 2006)

Tickets bought; room booked; road trip planned - it will be my first CigarFest - looking forward to meeting some great BOTL!


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> The Tickets for Cigarfest went on sale today http://www.cigarfest.org/. It looks like it's gonna be a blast and tickets are limited to only 1500 . The event takes place in the Pocono Mountains http://www.splitrockresort.com/ on Saturday May 6th. I've already purchased my ticket's and booked my room at the Resort. Hope to see a lot of you CS member's there!


So I posted this under the wrong thread...(All Cigar Lounge)..Can someone fill me in?

So here I go...First time posting here but long time cigar advocate. I read the forums frequently and get a lot of great reviews/topics/ect. I'm thinking about attending the CI CIGARfest: (http://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfest/index.asp). So I call upon the wisdom of the Gorilla's to tell me:

1. Is it worth it?

2. Anyone attend in previous years/any insight or info?

I'm assuming this is a great time so I hope there are some good posts about this...


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

guinsdan said:


> So I posted this under the wrong thread...(All Cigar Lounge)..Can someone fill me in?
> 
> So here I go...First time posting here but long time cigar advocate. I read the forums frequently and get a lot of great reviews/topics/ect. I'm thinking about attending the CI CIGARfest: (http://www.cigarsinternational.com/cigarfest/index.asp). So I call upon the wisdom of the Gorilla's to tell me:
> 
> ...


Is it worth it? Where else are you gonna get a Humidor full of Good Cigars, Meet some of the Great's of the Cigar industry, Drink Beer, meet a Playboy Playmate and party with 1500 Brother's of the Leaf for 75 Bucks?


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

Only about 1-1/2 hours from me. Overnight is retty out of the question, but I should be able to make it up for the day and dinner with a bunch of damn dirty apes.

Sounds sweet.

Raney


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm working on clearing my schedule so I can make it as well. Me and a couple of buddies are probably gonna road trip up there. 430+ miles for us.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## hunter1127 (Jan 11, 2006)

JezterVA said:


> I'm working on clearing my schedule so I can make it as well. Me and a couple of buddies are probably gonna road trip up there. 430+ miles for us.
> 
> Cheers!!
> Steve


The wife and I are coming in from Mass.; know of a few other Massholes that are coming. Should be a great time ! See you there. Bruce (hunter1127)


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Oops. Started another thread in CL before this thread was pointed out to me by 5thDan.

My brother-in-law and I are coming in from N.C. Tickets bought yesterday, but not sure when we're flying in or where we're staying yet. May just be Saturday night, but that will depend on the rates we get. Two nights might be a better deal.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey.Wife and I are planning on going.Only a couple of hours away for us.Looking forward to maybe meeting some of you.:mn


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

I paid for my tickets and reserved a room at the resort. Saturday only for me though. Anyone wanna meet up for a smoke give a holler and I'll pass my phone # through PM.

Cheers!!
Steve


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

count me, germantownrob, and another buddy in for the festival.. we r not staying overnight, but will hang with the best of em!!!!

really looking forward to meetin you all


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I hope you got your Ticket if you were planning on going because Cigarfest is SOLD OUT!!!


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Thurm15 said:


> The Tickets for Cigarfest went on sale today http://www.cigarfest.org/. It looks like it's gonna be a blast and tickets are limited to only 1500 . The event takes place in the Pocono Mountains http://www.splitrockresort.com/ on Saturday May 6th. I've already purchased my ticket's and booked my room at the Resort. Hope to see a lot of you CS member's there!


sucks to be me:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22159


----------



## BigDirtyFoot (Jun 20, 2005)

I won't be able to go for another two years! What's up with the 21+ age restriction? I mean, seriously.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Dammit they sold out, oh well I am on the waiting list.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I wish I could go.

Just not the right time. To busy with work and kids. 

To all that are going - HAVE A BLAST !!!!


----------



## wibes (Mar 25, 2006)

Ibought 2 .
Wibes


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

I recieved my tickets in the mail today and man o man am I Psyched!!!!!


----------



## 5thDan (Mar 15, 2005)

I received my tickets today. I'm Psyched and so is the wife. Cant wait to get their and meet and greet some of you :mn .


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

my tix came yesterday as well. Come on May.


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

I only live an hour away but satying over Friday and Saturday night. Difference now is that unlike the other years we are in a compound. No worrying about drunk driving or worrying about the other brothers that look lik they had to much to drink. Movie theatre for the missus and a golf course for the guys. On top of that a reasonable room rate with a jacuzzi. Sounds like a nice set up this year. See everyone there. Less than three weeks now.


----------



## JoeB (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey Guys, Bought 6 tix for my fellow herfers and now another buddy wants to go. So, if anyone out there has someone who has to back out and has a ticket to sell email me at [email protected].


----------



## unsuitedbert (Apr 29, 2006)

Looking forward to the event this weekend, hope to see you at the Atlantic City Cigar Gala.

Unsuited Entertainment L.L.C. announces the newest event for the Summer of 2006, "The Atlantic City Cigar Gala" Saturday and Sunday August 19th and 20th.

"The Atlantic City Cigar Gala will be held on August 19th with two sessions, noon until 4:00pm and the again from 6:00pm until 10:00pm, and Sunday August 20th from 1:00pm until 5:00pm. The Cigar Gala will include over twenty-five cigar manufactures, premium liquors and spirits (bourbons, scotches, whiskeys, wines, tequilas and beers), great food from participating area restaurants and the most outrageous jazz your ears have ever heard.

The sights and sounds of the Cigar Gala will include, as all Unsuited Entertainment events do, "hot cars, cool bikes and the most outrageous entertainment imaginable." And after you the true connoisseur enjoys your favorite cigars, you can purchase more for future consumption along with humidors, lighters, cutters and various other cigar accessories.

"The Atlantic City Cigar Gala" is moderately priced at $100.00 in advance (prior to August 12, 2006) and $125.00 at the door, and this includes over twenty-five cigars, tastings of premium liquors and spirits (bourbons, scotches, whiskeys, wines, tequilas and beers), sampling of great food from participating area restaurants and the most outrageous jazz your ears have ever heard. Tickets will go on sale Wednesday May, 17th at www.atlanticcitycigargala.com, at the Sand Castle Stadium (545 N. Albany Ave. Atlantic City, NJ 08401) or by mailing a check or money order to Unsuited Entertainment, P.O. Box 868, Atlantic City, NJ 08404.

www.atlanticcitycigargala.com


----------



## steve471 (Mar 6, 2006)

Shoot just saw this thread, worthless chance but I'll give it a try: "Anyone with extra tickets e-mail me as I would love to attend this event." Ah what the heck I had to try you guys have a great time it sure sounds like it will be fun. :tg


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

For those of us going we need to have somewhere to meet or some kind of identifying mark on our name badge so we can introduce ourselves. A banana would be a good idea.

I'll most likely be wearing a black Miami Dolphins cap with a white logo. I also have a Van **** (for those that don't know, it's a chin beard with a mustache)

Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't believe I'm the first one to post about Cigarfest 2006. We got back into town late last night (midnight) and I'm tired as hell - BUT WELL WORTH IT !!!

On Saturday, the skies were clear, the wind was blowing slightly, and the parking lots were filling up as we arrived (just before 1:00 a.m.). We had to park in the back and walk down. There were BOTL herfing all over the place and everyone seemed really excited. This was my first real "mega-herf" experience and just running into people and talking had me stoked before we even walked into the door. Some people were impressed or really couldn't believe that we flew up from N.C. to go. 

They opened the doors early (1:00 pm) due to some of the people already there that had gone to the brunch. It was a frenzy to get to the booths, but everyone was friendly and orderly. They gave us a nice black and green shoulder bag with a strap and they put the humidor in it for you and gave you a Smoke magazine and your coupon book. My humi was full of smokes like the RP Vintage 1992, REO, Kuba tubo, Connecticut Yankee, Gurkha Vintage, etc. - some really good smokes. I think they varied a little from person to person. My brother in law had 5 different sticks than I did (Bohemian, Perdomo, etc.) 

Our goal was to get all of the free sticks out of the way so we could smoke, eat, listen to the band, and just enjoy the experience. That was accomplished (somewhat), but we got sidetracked when we ran into Rocky Patel. He was offering a Cigarfest '06 Special Edition set and we had to stop and buy that before they ran out. $59.95 got you a set of 1990 Vintage, Connecticut, and Sungrown - 4 each -(I think churchill size - can't remember) and he autographed it for you - . That was cool and they threw in a free fiver of the Connecticut. With a box purchase, CI gave you a free 3-torch lighter which was nice, but it got confiscated at the airport in Scranton. Lost both my lighters trying to get through. Fortunately, it was not a big financial loss. I took the chance because I got through the first time - oh well - I'll pick up a 3-torch in a week or so after I lick my wounds from this trip.

We made our way around to the 5 Vegas booth (awesome) and landed a Limitada and checked out the '06 Harley they were giving away. It was black and had their logo on it. They were offering a box for $59.95 that included 8 Gold, 8 Red, and 8 'A' (Artisan, I think) and for $10.00 more they gave you a fiver of the Limitada. This box purchase was the only way to get into the drawing for the Harley. We came back and got that a little later - didn't want to miss out on that.

CAO had a great booth - as expected. They were giving out the Criollo and a red card. If you smoked it to the nub and brought it back they gave you a "Black" to replace it. We did that of course. As you made your way around, they also gave you a Moontrance Torpedo. The Flavourettes were looking good and posing for pictures with people. 

Nick Perdomo was near Rocky Patel and I actually got to him before Rocky. Their booth was very nice and they looked really professional in their suits and smoking shirts. I landed a hat from him, personally, when he found out that I was a Miami Dolphin fan (I had my Fins hat on). He is from Miami. He said that I had to wear it, though, which I proudly did - until I got to Rocky Patel, then I took it off out of respect.

We got the poster signed by the artist. It was really cool and she picked up on us being from North Carolina just by us speaking to her. She said her boyfriend is from N.C. Then we made our way to the Playmate and got her to sign her picture for our sons. Uh.... sweet Lord - (enough said). 

We landed nearly 60 free sticks including the ones we got with box purchases and had a blast. Didn't win anything, though. The 5000 count humidor was awesome as was the Harley. Jonathan Drew gave away a $1000 lighter. They waited until after the Kentucky Derby to give away the bike. Everybody watched the Derby on the big screen and then they did the drawing. Some poor sap wasn't there for the drawing and missed out on the bike. They gave him a few minutes and then took out another ticket. Sucks to be him. 

Since we didn't make it down until Saturday and were flying back late on Sunday, we drove over to the CI factory store in Bethleham, PA. That was cool and we picked up some Fumas for our father-in-law as well as a few prizes for ourselves. We also stopped by a place in Wilkes-Barre called La Humidor. If you're ever there, you need to go by this place. It's a cigar smoker's paradise. Great displays with a tremendous selection, good prices, smoking room with leather chairs, big screen, computers - the works. 

Anyway - I'll leave some room for the other guys that went to say something. It was a great time and I definitely plan on attending next year. We were even on the plane (same row) with some fellow BOTL from Greenville, S.C. We talked smokes all the way to Atlanta. 

I CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Glad to see it was a great time. I missed it due to a bunch of reason's that I won't go in to detail about.


----------



## rharris (Jan 6, 2006)

SHOE said:


> I can't believe I'm the first one to post about Cigarfest 2006. We got back into town late last night (midnight) and I'm tired as hell - BUT WELL WORTH IT !!!
> 
> On Saturday, the skies were clear, the wind was blowing slightly, and the parking lots were filling up as we arrived (just before 1:00 a.m.). We had to park in the back and walk down. There were BOTL herfing all over the place and everyone seemed really excited. This was my first real "mega-herf" experience and just running into people and talking had me stoked before we even walked into the door. Some people were impressed or really couldn't believe that we flew up from N.C. to go.
> 
> ...


I must have been right behind you in line,I remember you telling perdomo you were a miami fan! Glad you had fun.My wife and I did too.


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

BigDirtyFoot said:


> I won't be able to go for another two years! What's up with the 21+ age restriction? I mean, seriously.


Now that I've actually attended, I can answer this question. The reason behind the 21+ age restriction is because of all the vendors with free alcohol samples. I drank enough free samples of scotch, rum, vodka and beer that I had a definite buzz on by the time we left the venue.

I believe it would just be another level of administration if minors were allowed to participate. Someone would have to be checking ID's the liquor booths.


----------

